# Hayden Panettiere from Heroes



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

http://wwtdd.com/post.phtml?pk=2639


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

heehee


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

She's legal in this state. 

(And she's also legal in Texas, Warren, so stare all you want.)


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

how old is she?

wiki says 17 however she turns 18 on Aug. 21 a day after I turn 27


----------



## brookzy (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.egotastic.com/entertainm...iere/hayden-panettiere-bikini-pictures-002605


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

I like the comment, "My hero just moved."


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Greg


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I just realized who she is! She is the girl who got Ally McBeal canceled!! UGH!


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

posting in a legendary thread!


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> I just realized who she is! She is the girl who got Ally McBeal canceled!! UGH!


I thought vomiting got Ally McBeal canceled?

Frank


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

fmowry said:


> I thought vomiting got Ally McBeal canceled?
> 
> Frank


Yeah the anorexic look doesn't work for her..


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

She's cute.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I'm still trying to interpret the suicidal kitty photo.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a hard time looking at her without thinking about the 10 year old character on Ally McBeal.

Weird.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG the comments in that link are just too funny!!!! :up:


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> I just realized who she is! She is the girl who got Ally McBeal canceled!! UGH!


That's right! I forgot all about that. There have been very few shows that I've quit watching before they were cancelled, no matter how far they'd gone downhill, but Ally McBeal was one of them and that story line was the clincher.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


>


_"The condoms are for balloon animals!"_


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I'm still trying to interpret the suicidal kitty photo.


It refers to this which originated on Fark and then just took off from there....


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Hopefully she can get away from the Paris and Lindsey influences.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Jesda said:


> I have a hard time looking at her without thinking about the 10 year old character on Ally McBeal.
> 
> Weird.


While Calista Flockheart had a body of a 10 year old, she was really much older on Ally McBeal.

Frank


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

marksman said:


> Hopefully she can get away from the Paris and Lindsey influences.


That picture of her and Paris partying had me scared.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> There have been very few shows that I've quit watching before they were cancelled, no matter how far they'd gone downhill, but Ally McBeal was one of them and that story line was the clincher.


I'm right there with ya. David E. Kelley is 0 for 2, as one of only a handful of other shows to have that distinction with me is Boston Public. Dennis Miller was the clincher there.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

someones a perv.

http://www.haydenfan.com/imagepages/image14.html


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

anyone watch Malcolme in the Middle?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Honestly, it is nice to see a young star with a full figure like HP, rather than the stick look like Paris, Nicole, etc.......



BTW, would it be inappropriate in this thread to say, "I'd do that for a dollar"?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

As opposed to "I'd do that for free?"


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I was making a Big Brother reference.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jlb said:


> Honestly, it is nice to see a young star with a full figure like HP, rather than the stick look like Paris, Nicole, etc.......


To each his own.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> To each his own.


Hey if you find stick figures attractive Warren can draw you up a little something.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah Hayden please never go the path of Nicole Ritchie or Paris Hilton!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

jlb said:


> I was making a Big Brother reference.


I know. But is sooooo totally doesn't apply.


----------



## mitkraft (Feb 21, 2003)

jlb said:


> Honestly, it is nice to see a young star with a full figure like HP, rather than the stick look like Paris, Nicole, etc.......


Yes, its nice that a non-stick figure is generally considered hot, but its actually kinda sad that the stick figure mentality has gotten people to the point where they'd call HP "full figured". She's got a ways to go before she'd qualify as that.


----------



## GerryGag (Feb 11, 2005)

mitkraft said:


> She's got a ways to go before she'd qualify as that.


And when she does, I'm sure the "Hayden Panettiere fat!" thread will be started!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

jlb said:


> Honestly, it is nice to see a young star with a full figure like HP, rather than the stick look like Paris, Nicole, etc.......
> 
> BTW, would it be inappropriate in this thread to say, "I'd do that for a dollar"?


You really consider her full figured? I suspect if you saw her in person you would never call her full-figured. 

As for the later.. no go right ahead.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

EchoBravo said:


> I'm right there with ya. David E. Kelley is 0 for 2, as one of only a handful of other shows to have that distinction with me is Boston Public. Dennis Miller was the clincher there.


Funny, that's another one on my very short list. I didn't think that had gone downhill as much as Ally McBeal did, but then again I never thought it was as great as Ally McBeal was at its peak. Still, I just sort of lost interest in it and IIRC it went on a hiatus before it came back for its final episodes and I just didn't care. Actually, Boston Legal is on my list, too. I never really thought that one went downhill at all though. I mostly loved it but just couldn't stand the political side of it any more. Not even just the liberal-conservative stuff, but even the in the lawsuits I usually found myself on the side of whomever they were making out to be the bad-guy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

mwhip said:


> Hey if you find stick figures attractive Warren can draw you up a little something.


Fine, you like bigger women. That's your choice. Others make different choices. Is there a particular reason why you need to put those women down for being thin? Does their thinness offend you? Hurt you maybe?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Fine, you like bigger women. That's your choice. Others make different choices. Is there a particular reason why you need to put those women down for being thin? Does their thinness offend you? Hurt you maybe?


Well, _someone_ seems offended at least.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Fine, you like bigger women. That's your choice. Others make different choices. Is there a particular reason why you need to put those women down for being thin? Does their thinness offend you? Hurt you maybe?


Define bigger. I think Paris and Nicole are way too thin where Hayden is just right. Now someone like America Ferrera is a little on the chubby side but she is still way hot to me.

And no their thinness does not offend me it is there body and if they want to starve themselves and be boney and die of anorexia, they can do whatever they want. I don't know them it is not place to butt in...but if I had a friend or family member I would butt in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Define bigger.


Leah Remini?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

*What a fat cow*!  ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

People are calling a 17 year old girl on TV "full figured"?!

God bless America. :eyeroll:


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

marksman said:


> *What a fat cow*! ^^^^^^^^^


Well, let's be fair here, she is pregnant. There aren't many women who don't "fill out" during a pregnancy. Hopefully she can shed the excess after she gives birth.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Hayden "full-figured"?? Get real!

This might be Nicole Ritchie from the back:


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Staying slim is one thing for health-conscious Hollywood starlets, but just don't lose the boobs. That can be what saves the slim look.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I just threw up in my trash can here at work.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

agg!!!!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Amnesia is right. These skinny women are hawt.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

How can I unsee that?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Graymalkin said:


> How can I unsee that?


 :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Those pictures there burned my corneas.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

My eyes. The goggles do nothing.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

why did you guys ruin this thread.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

there is a photo shopped version of her holding a "toy"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

marksman said:


> Amnesia is right. These skinny women are hawt.


My point, which seems to have gotten right by getreal, is that it's possible to express a preference for a certain body type on women without making derogatory comments about other body types.

All I said was that some people prefer skinnier women than Hayden. Why did that generate so much hate? Why did mwhip insist on characterizing thin women as "sticks"? And along with getreal's "thin" women pictures, I easily could have posted some pictures of "heavy" women...but what would be the point?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Let's hope Hayden doesn't go down the death spiral like Lindsay Lohan. She's become basically unemployable. Apparently Hollywood execs rate her impact on the movie-going public much lower than the media does. Her last three movies have grossed $34 million _combined._

This comes, of course, from that bastion of sensible and sober entertainment coverage -- Entertainment Weekly. The magazine chastises the bloggarazzi while it devotes three pages to her story.  I love EW -- it's a fun, snarky read -- but it does not do righteous "bad bad media" indignation well.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

How the hell do you pronounce her last name?


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Jesda said:


> How the hell do you pronounce her last name?


That'd be "Pan-eh-tea-air-ee".


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Thats a mouthful. Im gonna refer to her as Pantera.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

or Heroes chick.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

The Cheerleader


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Warren said:


> there is a photo shopped version of her holding a "toy"


Palette cleansing


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> That'd be "Pan-eh-tea-air-ee".


When I've heard it on TV it sounds like "Pan-tea-air" to me. I think you could get by without a couple of those syllables. My lazy southern mouth can't handle the full version.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Thats a mouthful. Im gonna refer to her as Pantera.


That makes me fornicating hostile.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Thats a mouthful. Im gonna refer to her as Pantera.


I've always thought of her as "Hayden Planetarium".


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

It's pronounced "Hayden Cantwaituntilsheseighteen."


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> I've always thought of her as "Hayden Planetarium".


 :up:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Jesda said:


> Thats a mouthful. Im gonna refer to her as Pantera.


I'll just call her...a mouthful.

-smak-


----------



## alansh (Jan 3, 2003)

By the way, NBC will start rerunning Volume 1 on 8/13, starting with "Collision" (chapter 4). Volume 2 starts 9/24.


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

IndyJones1023 said:


> It's pronounced "Hayden Cantwaituntilsheseighteen."


 august 21th


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

After clicking the link in the 1st post, my security software "detected and removed" a Trojan.   

Anyone else see that?


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

I didn't see it.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

steve614 said:


> After clicking the link in the 1st post, my security software "detected and removed" a Trojan.
> 
> Anyone else see that?


I did not get that, neither here nor at work. And I scanned my PC afterwards to double check.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Good thing I looked at it using a Mac.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

steve614 said:


> After clicking the link in the 1st post, my security software "detected and removed" a Trojan.
> 
> Anyone else see that?


That is what you get for putting a condom on before you visit the site.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

getreal said:


> Hayden "full-figured"?? Get real!
> 
> This might be Nicole Ritchie from the back:


That's hot!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

3 hours 45 minutes 

Great timing in that she's on Leterman tonight, we can switch from normal to oggle mode right in the middle of her appearance!

-smak-


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

30 minutes


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

She is 18


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Warren said:


> She is 18


I bet she is in LA so probably not yet. Only another hour and nine minutes.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Oh crap, can i reverse what I just did.................



-smak-


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I bet she is in LA so probably not yet. Only another hour and nine minutes.


 she was 18 in texas 

now we just have to wait until 18 year old pics come out.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Warren said:


> ...
> now we just have to wait until 18 year old pics come out.


You want to see her baby pics?


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

JimSpence said:


> You want to see her baby pics?


 you got me


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

stalemate said:


> When I've heard it on TV it sounds like "Pan-tea-air" to me. I think you could get by without a couple of those syllables. My lazy southern mouth can't handle the full version.


On Letterman, she pronounced it "Panna Tea Air"


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Oh, and I saw her in person last week, at a signing, and I could have put my hands around her waist. Possibly could have folded her up and put her in my backpack.

IOW, she's T-I-N-Y.


----------



## thehepcat (Jan 9, 2002)

According to People , she is going to be in the new 'Got Milk' ads.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'd like to give her a "milk moustache!"


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

thehepcat said:


> he is going to be in the new 'Got Milk' ads.


I wonder if all the Heroes will be in them---I saw Masi Oka's on another site...


----------



## SuperZippy (Feb 12, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Thats a mouthful. Im gonna refer to her as Pantera.


like the bread place...


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Ok - Hayden is hot and all (keep in mind she is only about 4 feet tall) - I will error on the side of Ali Ladder (sic)


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

nedthelab said:


> Ok - Hayden is hot and all (keep in mind she is only about 4 feet tall) - I will error on the side of Ali Ladder (sic)


Ali Larter.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

FilmCritic3000 said:


> Ali Larter.


Whipped cream = tasty


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

There's something about Ali Larter that doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> There's something about Ali Larter that doesn't appeal to me.


She's really hot and repulsively trashy at the same time. I can't explain it.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

stalemate said:


> She's really hot and repulsively trashy at the same time. I can't explain it.


No, not that. I don't want to say she's unattractive or ugly, because she's not. But something about her face makes me not find her attractive. That and she needs to hit the drive-thru a lot more.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> That and she needs to hit the drive-thru a lot more.


Are you saying she's too thin?

I think she's too heavy...


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Are you saying she's too thin?
> 
> I think she's too heavy...


This is too heavy?!?!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> This is too heavy?!?!


I'm going to need to see some more pics from various angles before I can make a determination.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

stalemate said:


> I'm going to need to see some more pics from various angles before I can make a determination.


+1


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

stalemate said:


> She's really hot and repulsively trashy at the same time. I can't explain it.


repulsively trashy?

Really?


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I think the word is "skanky."


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I don't even see skanky in Alt Larter.

She's no Britney or Lindsay or Jenna Jameson.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> repulsively trashy?
> 
> Really?


Yes, but also really hot.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Ms. Larter (got it right this time) it tottally hot and not a kid (like Hayden)


----------



## thehepcat (Jan 9, 2002)

found a better pic:


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Nice

Dress

-smak-


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

stalemate said:


> Yes, but also really hot.


still not getting the trashy part.

are you talking about Ali Larter or are you talking about some character she has played?


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> still not getting the trashy part.
> 
> are you talking about Ali Larter or are you talking about some character she has played?


Ali Larter. The way she looks. Always.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I agree with Indy. There's just something about her that bothers me, too. The best I can explain it is that there's something in her facial expressions that makes her a little...unlikable.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Is this thread about Hayden Panettiere or Ali Larter?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Is this thread about *Hayden Panettiere* or Ali Larter?


It started out being about Hayden! If Ali wants her own thread then she can start one.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Warren said:


> someones a perv.
> 
> http://www.haydenfan.com/imagepages/image14.html


Fap, Fap, Fap!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

I just hope when I get to my _Final Destination_ that Ali Larter isn't there!


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> I agree with Indy. There's just something about her that bothers me, too. The best I can explain it is that there's something in her facial expressions that makes her a little...unlikable.


Ya. Agree. I think it's her eyes. In close ups, she often has that "haggard" look I associate with being strung out. Don't get me wrong; she can look really good sometimes, but there's something about her that just screams "trash."


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Tranny-ish?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll take Ali Larter over Hayden Panettiere every day and all day.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Ali Larter over Hayden Panettiere


I like this idea.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

stalemate said:


> I like this idea.


Same here. One is a woman. And one is a girl


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> Same here. One is a woman. And one is a girl


Zoom?


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

stalemate said:


> I like this idea.


She could be under too!


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Kamakzie said:


> She could be under too!


This is also an idea I can get behind.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

busyba said:


> Zoom?


Indeed.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

stalemate said:


> This is also an idea I can get behind.


Or beneath, or above, or between.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Don't forget, Hayden has a big new pictorial feature in next month's UK FHM. Here are some leaked pictures: COED Magazine


----------



## skinnyjm (Feb 10, 2005)

IndyJones1023 said:


> This is too heavy?!?!





gossamer88 said:


> Tranny-ish?


That's it!!! 

I was wondering what the problem was...

(time to go wash my hands)


----------

